# Sitting in the barn...but...Bayberry kidded with twins!



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Nubian doe, 2nd freshenening has a huge udder, I can't feel ligs, and her pooch is smooth and almost a little puffed out. Thought she was going to go last night but didn't...I would attach a picbut sitting in her stall right now. She seems uncomfortable but no streaming or plug yet. She's definitely zoned out and chewing her cud angrily and then she will pause and she is arching her back some but not a ton. Any guesses as to how long? I don't want to leave her as we had a ff whose baby came unexpectedly and either was stillborn or too cold...it's 18 degrees!! Any guesses as to how long me and the arctic bag need to hold out?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

She's in labor...and could take up to 8 hours from the time you noticed contractions til the time she actually is ready to deliver. Take a break, go warm yourself up and check her every hour and a half to see if she's making progress. Not all does will have discharge at this point.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

How exciting... good luck and keep us posted! I'll pray for a good delivery


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

take pics! it's handy to refer back to.

good luck!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Waiting is so hard....Can't wait to see the pics....YEAH~~!! go mommy...praying for a smooth delivery ray: ray:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*



> praying for a smooth delivery ray: ray:


Me too! OOOOHHHHH NUBIAN! FLOPPY EARS!


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Hope I'm really seeing contractions here but she is stopping chewing her cud and holding her breath and closing her eyes every 30 seconds now. She laid down next to me in the stall so I must not be bothering her...


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

If it was me and I was warm enough I would be checking her at least every 30 minutes until it is much later. Depending on how late it is where you are. The first kids I ever had were born in temps like you have, we were so tired we were checking only every hour, and we got there just as they had been born and they were fine. I didn't know what I was doing, and we got so cold, once they were dry and had eaten I shut them in their little shed to keep them as warm as possible, and we went to sleep. I would not have been surprised if they had been dead in the morning. But they were fine. I haven't had kids in January since then. I'm a little worried, this year I have kids coming in February, but it usually isn't that cold here then.

Jan


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

How exciting!!!! Good thoughts coming your way for smooth delivery and hope momma gets down to business soon so your not out there all night! Can't wait to see the cuties!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Whooo hooo More kiddos!!! YAY!!! :stars: Wishing you a safe and happy delivery! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Alright babies....real soon.. :hi5:  :clap:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Kids yet? Once the ligs are completely and totally unable to be felt I've always had kids within 48 hours, but usually within 12-24. Once you see contractions, which you are, you should have kids within 8. Once they lose their ligs, I check on them every few hours if I can. Once I see contractions, or my doe is pawing a lot, going to the bathroom a lot or "pausing" where she stops chewing and stares (another sign of a contraction) I check on them every half hour to fourty five minutes. One time this meant I was pretty much up two nights straight, but it was worth it, because I was there for the birth and she had a very stuck kid.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Any kids yet? I'll be up tonight delivering kids too...so know you aren't alone in the late night torture. LOL :cheers: :snow:


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Good luck!!!! Can't wait to see pics....if it helps I can't sleep so Im up with ya'all


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Nothing yet, keep checking on her and she has been sound asleep...the others may have been Braxton hicks? Do goats get those? It's warming up, 23 right now...going to give her some tums on the next check- can't imagine she is calcium deficient but I suppose it could happen. She is not in any distress...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

I had a doe who did that to me, 4 times! crazy!! FF boer yearling. It drove me nuts but I knew her exact breeding date/


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Just went for another check...still nothing but she has been sleeping extra-soundly. Now the doe that I was sure was going to go after her is losing her ligs and has some crusties on her tail...from goo perhaps? These ladies are making me nutso! After both of them I have two more...one who is for sure bred but hasn't developed an udder yet (ff) and one who is potentially so but is pretty wild so hard to check. Gave both of the 2nd fresheners some tums, which they both ate with gusto...wish I could go back to sleep but now I'm really awake *sigh*


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

As of this last check I am now thoroughly confused, Rende, the Nubian looks like she has a ways to go (still no ligaments) and now Pineapple has lost hers and was laying down in her stall sort of moaning. No contractions yet but Piney looks miserable. So we are all backwards here. The first doe to kid this week was not supposed to go for another few days and the ones who are due seem to be not due-ing. *sigh* Of course we are also getting January weather in December so maybe that's got us all out of whack. Can't wait until my husband gets up so I can shower...getting pretty rank after two nights of night checks and hanging out in the barn all day.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

* "Can't wait until my husband gets up so I can shower...getting pretty rank after two nights of night checks and hanging out in the barn all day." *

:laugh: Don't worry....you are amongst friends here! Hubby always tells me I smell like my boys (wethers).......I have become quite fond of the "barn" smell, thank you very much


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Hehe, I was so bad that even I couldn't stand me.

Well just read an article as to how I might have been able to save the kid that died and I'm super bummed. I don't know how I didn't remember the water thing (last year was my first kidding and I read *everything*) but I did forget and we might have been able to save her. I'm pretty bummed at my own stupidity and full of what ifs- I had sent my son down to feed and went and rode my horse...if I had gone down would I have seen the signs that she was going to kid? Would I have been able to assist and get the kid to safety right Away? Now I'm totally paranoid about these next does. *sigh* what's done is done and I can't change that, but I feel like a bad goat mommy and now I'm sure I'm hovering a bit in my panic. She was a beautiful spotted doling by my nigi buck and out of my ff Nubian doe. Ugh. I know this is the way it goes but I think I would have rather been able to say "and I did everything I could". Not that I didn't, but it was just a chain of poor decisions and misremembering.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

:hug: Please don't beat yourself up....there are always what if's, should of and could of's in every situation.......I have been doing this for almost 2 weeks since loosing one of my wethers and I am finally letting go and accepting the reality....I was driving myself crazy.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

I'm so sorry that you lost one of your wethers, that must be hard. Logically I know that loss is part of it all...it's part of having animals, and it's part of learning. It just stinks when it's you and your animals, yanno?

Hopefully soon I'll have some bouncing babies on the ground and that will help me not fixate on what I did wrong but instead learn from it.

I'm trying to decide whether to keep milking Cherry, the ff. Her udder is tiny and though I milked her for her colustrum, it just doesn't seem to be with it to keep milking her.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Worth not with...stupid autocorrect.

So here's what I have left to kid:
Pineapple (due now)
Rende (due now)
Apple (due in a month)
Bayberry (due in a month)

That leaves Jasmine, who wasn't bred this year. I'm not fully convinced of Bayberry's pregnancy even though I witnessed the deed. She looks pretty much the same, but she's a nigi so she looks round anyway


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Here on the W. Coast it's 5:30.. i wouldn't "normally" be up, but I'm almost 50, so that means lot's of sleepless nights (in Seattle) ha ha .. Anyway, I am SO tuned in to the goat spot.. I just had to check if we had any kids yet! Too funny!
I think you've got the "I've been up all night, thinking about old mistakes, sleep deprived.. blues" You'll feel better after a nap... and look what you've learned for all of the goats to come!
You're a good goat mom and you've got a big job ahead of you in the next few days. Have a rest, and then brew COFFEE!
Good luck


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

How exciting! I hope you have kids soon, and make sure you get lots of pics to share!


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Aha, finally some pics...

Here's Rende's udder as of last night:









And here she is as of a month ago:









Here's Bayberry's hind end - she's the one I'm not sure about:









That photo was taken about a month ago... I don't have any worth seeing of Piney or Apple...but please tell me Rende's looking close...this doe has me freaking out!


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Here's another Rende udder shot - the camera is all blurry and out of focus but you can see the udder development:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Wow....that is bigger.... definitely getting there.... :wink: :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

when you say due now do you know what day she is on?

Bayberry doesnt look bred to me


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

I don't know exactly, unfortunately, because she was in with the buck for about a week. Not totally 100% sure the exact day, but she's due this week for sure, if that makes any sense.

Bayberry may well not be bred, I did see her and the buck and the aftereffects, but there's no guarantee that she "took"


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Still nothing. Starting to make me completely insane. Could it be more towards the end of the week? I hope not...but I have this needling feeling that perhaps it will be...Christmas of course, just because that would be the most inconvenient time. *sigh*

But it really doesn't seem like she should be that far away. Ligs are definitely gone, rechecked them to make sure I wasn't "feeling things". She was acting weird today, biting my fingers and grabbing my phone from me, which she never does. Maybe she knows that I'm posting the saga here and doesn't appreciate it! LOL!

So, now I'm ogling does to add to the herd for next year, and trying to keep my mind off the does that are currently not doing anything down at the barn!


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Well I hope its not another total sleepless night...hope you got a little nap in today


----------



## melbick (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

I would say tonight, if she is acting that differant. After all tonight is a Lunar Eclipse, Winter solstice, as well as a full moon.
Good Wishes to you and your girls. Mine were due 3 weeks apart and yet when the first one delivered her sister decided that this was a good time to deliver as well. We had 4 born within 3 hours of each other.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

:hug:


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Thanks guys! I so appreciate the love and support! Still nothing as of midnight but it's getting warmer so maybe it will happen soon! It is beautiful out...gorgeous moon an soft little snowflakes - maybe they'll realize how idyllic it is for a night birth...

I have been taking naps so I actually don't feel too bad


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

The solar eclipse starts at 12:30 tonight, peaks at 3 something A.M. and should end by 5 A.M. It is historic because it is supposedly the first time the winter solstice and a lunar eclipse have co-incided in 2,000 years or something. It would AMAZING if she had them on a lunar eclipse. If she does, you so have to name one of the kids Lunar Eclipse. Lol. Or not, but the significance of the night makes me wish that I had a doe due about now.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

The moon is red yet still no kids...it's gorgeous though! I think in honor of the eclipse they ought to be named as such, even if they aren't born today...what a cool event!

The does are definitely wondering why the heck I keep coming in and looking at their butts - my darling husband even subbed two checks for me so that I could nap and he took pooch pics too- I've trained this former city boy well  he also built me some lovely stalls to keep them separated and now we are talking about how to build a separate milking parlor so that I can legally sell my raw milk and cheese! What a guy!


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Pooches and udders as of this morning...

Rende (love the over the shoulder pose)









Piney's hiney (sorry - overtired)









Both girls from behind - note, Rende is very deep bodied and low to the ground instead of wide at this point









To me it still looks like Rende is going to go first based on her udder, but Piney's pooch looks more promising to me...never thought I'd be staring at goat butts so much in my life! I'm sure they never thought anyone would be staring either.


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

How do their ligaments look??

Tom


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Usually, if the doe normally carries wide and then her stomach changes shape so that it is carrying low to the ground and is more dropped looking...then they are getting closer.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Ligs are gone gone gone. I thought they were gone before, but they are gone more now if that makes any sense. She has the dips beside her tail. This wait is excruciating! Man, I waited for my kids more gracefully than I'm waiting for hers...

*sigh* Maybe tonight, eh?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Well if her ligs are "more" gone than they were last night then they may not have been totally gone before. It has been my experience that the ligs can get really soft, almost gone but not quite, and harden up again, get soft again, etc. several days before kidding. But once they are totally, completely gone so that you can pretty much touch your finger and thumb together around her tail head and there is nothing to be felt but the empty hollows, then you've got pretty much 12-24 hours to go.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

I am so excited for you...I remember waiting last year...it seems like forever... hang in there


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

My last doe of the year this summer took SO long. I think it took her a full 48 hours after she completely lost her ligs. I was literally up for two nights straight. I maybe got three hours of sleep total in that time. Because she had no ligs, I was checking on her once an hour all day and night. When she finally went into labor (she was panting, pawing, peeing literally ever two minutes and her tail was arching with contractions) I sat down at the barn. I literally read half of the first Twilight book waiting. And of course she gave birth at 2 A.M.

Her sister, on the other hand, lost her ligs and had kids within ten hours and gave birth around 4 or 5 P.M. so I didn't lose any sleep over that one. Although I did sit with her for the last several hours before she kidded, playing Zelda on a Nintendo DS. I'm a nerd.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Oh dear. Not sure I can take 48 hours more...I'm already down the newest Dan Brown book...maybe I need to pick a thicker book! I'm a nerd too!

This every hour thing stinks! Or maybe it's just the whole concept of waiting, lol! I have my coffee now and will be headed back down to the barn in a bit. Gotta let my toes warm up.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

From those pics, I'd say that Rende looks to have some time to go....her udder isn't quite there yet, she has room to fill. You will definately know for sure within hours when she's truly ready because that udder will be doubled in size. Some does though won't fill totally til after they deliver but I've personally not seen that happen. My nigi Binkey literally goes from cantalope size to soccer ball size 24 hours before she delivers...her udder grows right before my eyes!


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Oh Liz I hope that's not the case- her udder is bigger now than when I got her (in milk). She had had mastitis and she had one side that was slightly smaller than what she has now and one totally dried up. We weren't sure if it would come back at all. I know piney isn't quite there yet because I remember her udder after she freshened last year, but I didnt have rende until after she had already freshened and her kids were a few months old. Her udder right now is almost basket ball sized, and it feels pretty taut, even the wrinkles left on the mastitis side are gone.

Could she lose her logs that much earlier?


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Ligs not logs (stupid autocorrect)


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

If her ligs are truly and completely gone (and not just mostly gone) then she WILL kid within the next 48 hours. That has been my experience. And it isn't necessarily about the size of the udder, but how tight the skin feels. I did have a doe kid whose udder was not completely filled, but finished filling after delivery.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

I can touch my fingers under her tailhead. I did a feel of piney (still had ligs, but getting mushy) and a non-pregnant doe to compare. Oh I wish I had her last year so that I would know how her kidding went. I gave a call to her former owner but she is a busy gal and hasn't called me back. *sigh* I guess it won't hurt to keep checking on her- I'd rather err on the side of caution...she is my favorite girl...


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Pineapple's nether regions now look like they are going to open...I think she is gonna be today and first!!! So excited  Rende is my face but piney delivered a beautiful set of twins last year and I think she's set to give me another set!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

How exciting! Definitely keep us updated!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

WOW, sounds like you are a little STRESSED :hair: Hang in there, she will kid sooner or later  hopefully sooner.

I say they will be Christmas Eve babies.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Could well be  A plethora of names come to mind for Christmas! Last time Piney kidded I wasn't even sure she was pregnant (she came to me pregnant, but she wasn't supposed to be!) This time at least I know!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

I had to bump this up.. so I could find it easier.... How's it going?


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Things look more promising tonight...Rende is holding her tail all weird, and had a contractiony-thingy and then shivered. Piney is being Piney, but she didn't show any apparent signs before she birthed last time. I'm still waiting...


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Okay I have to get a life here or have kids soon...cuz I am so excited for everyone elses kids to be born I can't sleep at night....Go out and squeeze her :hi5:


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Still nothing, and I'm dog-sick from sitting out in the cold. Ligaments are still gone, not sure what is taking so long!!! It's likely going to be at the most inconvenient time ever...like Christmas!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

I can not believe she hasn't gone if she really has no ligs! Perhaps they are just really loose, but still there but her conformation makes it so that you can't feel them even though they are barely hanging in there. I had one like that. Her ligs ran really close to her tail bone and were always kind of deep in there and hard to feel, so when she got close to kidding it was hard to tell if she really had none or if they were just hiding really deep. I don't have her anymore, and all of my other does have wide ligs that sit nearer to the surface and it is easy to tell when they are truly gone. Might be hard on my newest doe because she is a chunky monkey.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

I have a doe who lost her ligs yesterday, but she wont kid until feb. FF's and some does will lose them early

good luck!


----------



## melbick (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Both of mine that kidded lost theirs 2 weeks before they actually kidded. Even the Vet told me it would be any day. He came out to check my nubian out because she wouldn't let her baby feed and I had him verify what I was feeling on the ligs becuase this was my first experiance with birthing (the Nubian birthed while I was at school thankfully my mom happened to be in the yard when he was born) and he told me that they would deliver anytime because the ligs were gone, this was the week before Thanksgiving and they didn't deliver until Dec 9th.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

maybe she's just holding out to be an X-mas baby...go squeeze her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Wow she must be driving you... :crazy: :hug:


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Still nothing although Rende's udder looks like it's going to explode! *sigh* so who knows...


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Still waiting on the girls. They have taken to moaning and groaning all night (it must be hard, sleeping like they do with all of that bulk). Piney has started sitting up from the front end rather than the back, which is odd, but her ligaments are still there so I'm thinking it's going to be the end of the week at the soonest.

Piney's head has started to smell bucky, wonder if she's got bucklings in there.

One thing I'm wondering about Rende is whether she's going to be slower to deliver being that she's bred to an ND buck. Those babies should be decidedly smaller than her kids from last year (PB Nubian).


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

WOW!!! These girls are driving ME crazy :scratch: I can't imagine how you feel?? Poor thing! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*



> WOW!!! These girls are driving ME crazy :scratch:


 Ditto... :wink:  :scratch:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*



toth boer goats said:


> > WOW!!! These girls are driving ME crazy :scratch:
> 
> 
> Ditto... :wink:  :scratch:


Isn't that their job? To drive us crazy when it's time for babies? they want us to overworry about them....hehe... :wink:


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

I believe my girls are exceeding expectations if that's their job! I got a baby monitor in the hopes that it would help assuage my fear of missing the births, but now I'm just totally riveted by the baby monitor. My poor husband.

Ahhh well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*



> Isn't that their job? To drive us crazy when it's time for babies? they want us to overworry about them....hehe... :wink:


 Yep ...it sure is.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Woo hoo! Piney is losing her plug today!!! Looks like we'll have babies soon!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

How Exciting! What a way to bring in the new year, gooooo Piney!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

YAY!!!!

Finally!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

 :clap:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

OM Gosh it's about time!!! :leap: Good luck!!


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Aaaaand I just realized that I can't count.

In counting again for Bayberry, who we didn't think was prego but at this point very decidedly is (feel kicks, she now has some bloody show, poofy nether regions etc) I figured out that she's on day 147...which means that Rende and Piney aren't due for another 2 weeks.

Proving that I'm an idiot and can't count. :hair:

Ahh well, so now we wait for Bayberry first, then Piney, then Rende....


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

oooohhhh, well at lest you remember, and now you have a good idea.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Can anyone tell how far she has to go based on this?

http://fertilebrain.posterous.com/pregnant-goat-butt


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

I havent been following that closely and to be honest I dont feel like going back through 5 pages of stuff to find out: how far along do you believe her to be?


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

She would be the one on day 147, she is a ff, and though her udder doesn't look big, she has about a large softball (and she is a tiny nigi) and it feels tight.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

are you 100% positive on her breeding date?


----------



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Ah, my friend. You have nothing to be ashamed of. Last year was our first kidding season. My mother and I spent hours at a time watching the 'kids' moving inside the does. My mom even videotaped it, and was so focused on the 'babies' that she didn't even pan the camera to get the other side of the doe's stomach. After the birthing was over, I finally realized that we had been watching (and videotaping) the wrong side, and the 'kids' we'd seen were actually the girls' rumens.

Needless to say, we have gained much wisdom since then. This was our road to expertise... :slapfloor:


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

More white discharge for piney this morning...was a long string. More clearish/yellowish discharge from Bayberry.

I'm almost positive about Bayberry's breeding date to within a few days. She was in with the buck for 4 days, but I only witnessed it happen once, complete with the tucking of the butt and the weird post-coital waddle. She got put in with the buck again a week ago when it was really cold (he is smaller than her and very sweet- he's also the only one out of the herd that doesn't beat her up) but that only lasted a few days and I wouldn't be able to feel kicks and see baby moving in a week.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Progress!!! :leap:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Good for you after all this waiting you have done maybe soon you will have some babies to play with.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Sounds like Bayberry is real close! My first two does to kid were back in July and they streamed for a while <ff's>, but one doe had it change to the amber color right before going into labor.
Of course the doe I have now has had some white mucus, but I have a feeling she'll just lose her plug the minute she goes in labor...she'll keep me guessing! but like I've said...it's their job to drive us crazy with this waiting stuff LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

I know the wait is unbearable.... Hang in there ...she will kid soon.... :thumb:


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry is pushi*

We have a bag and Bayberry is pushing!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be?*

Good for you.....more babies this has been a busy week for everyone.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

Yea finally, right? The amber bag is out and she is pushing intermittently. Another bag has appeared but I don't see hooves. Should I worry yet? I'm in the barn watching


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

We have the bag of water that just broke. Poor thing looks tired...still waiting on the actual kids and hoping I don't have to go in...


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

Hooray! Won't be long now.

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

How's her progress? Babies yet?


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

First little Doe is out, have a hoof still out for baby #2. labor seems to have stalled a bit, normal?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

Yes...an interval between kids is normal...not longer than 1/2 hour though, do you have any calcium drench? Dose her and give her some warm molasses water, it will help with her energy.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

We gave her the molasses water, prepping drench now. She has a hoof out but appears to have completely forgotten about labor. It's all about the new little doe.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

Have you checked to make sure there are 2 hooves because the other could be turned back and that might hold things up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

Do you only see one hoof? You should see the 2 hooves and one slightly set back with the head in the middle.... you may have to go in and reposition the kid ....to get it out.... if it isn't out yet ..... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

You will need to find the other hoof and nose...use a well lubed finger to feel around, if the kids bag is broken, you need to help it out. If she is standing, get the plug out of her teats and let the doeling nurse, that also will help with contractions. Give her another 5-10 minutes, if she's not pushing, do as I said in the beginning.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

She isn't pushing at all, just walkingaround. It's the tip of one hoof but it's huge


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

Can you talk on the phone while with her in the barn? If so, and you feel you will need to go in and help her, I'm available 724-354-3702

Bayberry is a nigi right? her FF?


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

holy cow I would not wait much longer to check the other baby....totally agree with liz go in and look for other hoof and nose....could be stuck


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

Pulled and got the next don't know what it is yet but it seems ok


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

wow...is the little one ok.....good job


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

Ok...get it's face cleared and let us know how moms doing/ Since I talked with you, did she push at all with you pulling?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

oh my goodness the suspence is KILLIN me!!!!! aaaaakkkkk :GAAH: pics please!!!!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

well congrats! is she done?


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

Sorry guys, yes all seem ok. One baby's leg looks funky. Didn't get Bo-se in time for mom because we were all thinking she wasn't bred. Can likely get some tomorrow- will that be ok?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sitting in the barn...but should I be? Bayberry in labor*

Whew...I was waiting for the phone to ring! Glad all is well, what do you have? 1 girl or 2? 1 of each? Are they nursing?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had one with turned under front feet last year, I used popsicle sticks for a splint and they straightened out without anything else. He ran off with the splints on as if they weren't there. If that is what is wrong the kid will probably be fine. I haven't ever not given the does BoSe, so I don't know about that, except the dose is tiny. Someone else will know. Probably need pictures when you can do that. You much be exhausted and relieved.

Good for you all!

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :thumb:



> One baby's leg looks funky. Didn't get Bo-se in time for mom because we were all thinking she wasn't bred. Can likely get some tomorrow- will that be ok?


 Yes...it is OK to give the baby a Bo-se shot tomorrow....also... if you want to ...you can also brace the funky leg... to help support it.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Thought the first was a doe at first glance but now appears that both are bucks! The 2nd one is much stronger. Both are trying to nurse but only one has been successful thus far. Bayberry is done and passing the placenta


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I love baby boys!!! :wahoo: Im not going to bed tonight untill I see pictures. HeHeHe


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

:leap: 
Congrats!! Glad everyone made the trip out!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The one not nursing yet...get a 12cc syringe.. or what ever size syringe you have.... and milk some momma's colostrum in it.. give it slowly...at the back corner of his mouth...put your index finger in his mouth... in the front..in the middle of the mouth ...kinda like a teat....kinda move your finger back and forth..in and out to get the kid stimulated to suckle................ as you are feeding the colostrum...if the kid sucks strong....and....after you feed the full syringe ...try the kid on momma's teat.... he may get the hang of it....keep trying ...make sure... the teat isn't plugged...... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! This was your first kidding right?and all went well...you did great too by staying calm :hug:

Absolutely get that first boy some colostrum...he will get the hang of the teat but it does take patience and persistance, getting some into him by syringe will give him energy to try for himself.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

YAY!!!! CONGRATS!!!! Soooooooo exciting!! :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Both have succesfully nursed! Yay! Thanks everyone, and a special thanks to Liz, who really was a godsend over the phone!

This was the first kidding I actually got to attend. We had one here last year but I missed it and came home from work to twins 

Pics will be forthcoming after I get back up to the house


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the new additions


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Both have succesfully nursed! Yay!


 :leap:


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Pics are over here on the birth announcements thread 
viewtopic.php?f=51&t=18367

Got some good video footage of labor  can't wait to edit it and get it up!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad I was available! You did well, and you have two healthy boys and a healthy mom!


----------

